
Ask HN: Are there other well-paying fields that welcome self-taught people? - nanxor
Are there fields other than software development where self-taught people can get a well-paying job?
======
anigbrowl
The arts can pay well if you're very skilled or talented. I moved into a
career in film easily, though between the time I moved in and some extraneous
factors, it's been financially difficult, but generally it's a results-
oriented space that rewards innovation and initiative.

